# LED Lighting



## wake49

badxgillen said:


> Hmm LEDs...It depends on the LEDs, many of the units that are not too pricey will allow for soft corals to be had but it will be rather limiting for stony corals and anemones.Once again this can be difficult to say without a little more info on what LED lights you may want to go with.I personally have seen some rather good results with a marine land accent light LED combined with a nice 50\50 T-8 bulb.Pretty standard stuff but looked great.


badx, canyou link that marineland accent LED light? Thanks!


----------



## badxgillen

Freshwater Saltwater Reef Aquarium LED Lighting System | Marineland
here is the marine land site


----------



## badxgillen

Marineland Hidden Accent LED System - 460nm Blue - 17 in.
here we go,this is the 460 nano meter blue wich makes corals look amazing.This goes on the inside of the tank so it can be combined with ant other kind of lighting so if you upgrade you can still use this bad boy.I have tested it and it actually has a decent PAR reading for an accent light so it adds significant growth as well.Just be sure to accomodate the lacking spectrum with a 10,000 kelvin bulb or a 50\50.


----------



## wake49

Thanks buddy!


----------



## wake49

badxgillen said:


> Marineland Hidden Accent LED System - 460nm Blue - 17 in.
> here we go,this is the 460 nano meter blue wich makes corals look amazing.This goes on the inside of the tank so it can be combined with ant other kind of lighting so if you upgrade you can still use this bad boy.I have tested it and it actually has a decent PAR reading for an accent light so it adds significant growth as well.Just be sure to accomodate the lacking spectrum with a 10,000 kelvin bulb or a 50\50.


Would accenting it with 14000k be too much blue?


----------



## badxgillen

It might be a littel too much as the 14000K lack a substantial amount of red,not to mention they do not put out as much lumens or light in general compared to a 10,000K. On another note it would not be surprising if it did in fact work as I have seen an number of really nice tanks with great corals and growth and they were running so much blue it made the sand look like it was from another world...so did the corals :roll:


----------



## Tazman

While on the topic of Led's what do you think of the new Fluval Sea Led's? 

I looked at this light (one mentioned in the thread) and I have to say that I was impressed with it, my LFS has 2 on their 90g frag tank it looks quite good. The main light they have is a MaxSpect Razor on it but this does add a nice amount of light.


----------



## badxgillen

You mean the fluval sea nano or the other strip light style? I have not had the opportunity to see one of the nanos in action yet,it looks similar to the JBJ unibody but without dimming channels and the little JBJ guy has 54 watts I believe. On the strip style lights they do look good and can support corals but they don't compare to the 1 and 3 watt LEDs that have optics. The Fluval Seas have a odd style of LED too unlike most diodes used in the hobby. I would not trust them to grow more light demanding corals,but time will tell.I did not get to use the PAR meter so I don't have a final answer.


----------

